# A tale of woe



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi guy's a sad tale to tell, like many UK modelers as soon as Moebius release something I want, I order from the States, this was the case with the Bela kit, an absolute must for me, twas a beautiful kit, well designed and an incredible likeness, weeks of research and I felt ready to start, undercoat the head, leave to dry, easy done it hundred's of times, but not today, the stand fell over and ruined my undercoat, not really a problem as I could remove the paint using brake fluid, the paint started to come away quite quickly, more quickly than normal, that's good I thought, until I realised I had put it in my cellulose, Quicker than Dracula dissolving in daylight Bella's head started resembling the incredible melting man, A true tale of woe or stupidness as the missus puts it, soooooo stupid question anyone got a spare head, perhaps someone melted a body, million to one shot I know.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm not familiar with cellulose (in this context), but ouch! I feel your pain. Sorry to hear about your mishap.

I heard a rumor that there might be an aftermarket head coming out, but I'm afraid I have no particulars whatsoever.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

As a Canadian (halfway between an American and a Brit  ) I'm betting that "cellulose" is a reference to lacquer thinner.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

zike said:


> As a Canadian (halfway between an American and a Brit  ) I'm betting that "cellulose" is a reference to lacquer thinner.


Yep. keep forgeting we have different meanings, I once made a mistake of saying I like ******* in their own juices, its a british meal


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

From all the great customer service stories I've read about Moebious, perhaps you should contact them and find out if they will send you a replacement head.

James


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> I'm not familiar with cellulose (in this context), but ouch! I feel your pain. Sorry to hear about your mishap.
> 
> I heard a rumor that there might be an aftermarket head coming out, but I'm afraid I have no particulars whatsoever.


Thanks for the heads up, pls exscuse the pun :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

JamesInNC said:


> From all the great customer service stories I've read about Moebious, perhaps you should contact them and find out if they will send you a replacement head.
> 
> James


Just emailed Frank, but as I'm in the UK it could be just as cheep to order a new kit from the States


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Tanis-uk said:


> Yep. keep forgeting we have different meanings, I once made a mistake of saying I like ******* in their own juices, its a british meal


 
We call them "meatballs in gravy". I wonder what the Aussies call 'em?


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Seaview said:


> We call them "meatballs in gravy". I wonder what the Aussies call 'em?


******* ar more like a Haggis than a meatball, A ****** is traditionally made from pig's heart, liver and fatty belly meat or bacon minced together, with herbs added for flavouring and sometimes bread crumbs. The mixture is shaped in the hand into balls, wrapped round with caul fat (the omentum membrane from the pig's abdomen), and baked. Another variation of ****** is Pig's fry wrapped in pig's caul, sounds delicious doesnt it


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh - no more so than our chit'lins, ox tail, livermush, and cracklin cornbread down here in the Confed..., er, uh, the South, that is.

James


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Seaview said:


> We call them "meatballs in gravy". I wonder what the Aussies call 'em?


To keep the nasty framework, I'm thinking something involving "fanny" since it's nothing here and something there - whereas "******'s" nothing there and something here.

On a separate note: One of my favorite Pennsylvania dishes is scraple - basically all the pig leftovers (feet, bits and pieces you don't want to know about) with some spices and grains. Fried up it makes an awesome breakfast. Yum!


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Scraple = livermush

James


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll just stick with sourdough toast, 2 eggs & Vermont maple syrup sausages, thanks. :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Seaview said:


> I'll just stick with sourdough toast, 2 eggs & Vermont maple syrup sausages, thanks. :wave:


Make that for two...and I'm buying!


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

deadmanincfan said:


> Make that for two...and I'm buying!


Make it three if you're buyin'. And don't forget the grits! Meet ya'll at the iHop at 8. 

Chitlins, livermush, and such are for special occasions anyway.

James


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Tanis-uk said:


> Yep. keep forgetting we have different meanings, I once made a mistake of saying I like ******* in their own juices, its a british meal


I thought a ****** in the UK was a cigarette? With the size of the U.S. it can be confusing even to us when we're in an unfamiliar area, so don't feel badly about the terminology. While some things are fairly universal, there are a great many others that are quite regional. In college I had a communications class where we devoted a week's worth of class time on this very subject. It was quite interesting actually.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

The British and the Americans: two peoples separated by a common language!


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Disco58 said:


> I thought a ****** in the UK was a cigarette?


Thats a ***, and its amazing how many you can through in one day!!!


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Larry523 said:


> The British and the Americans: two peoples separated by a common language!


Theres nothing common about the Queens English, I dont give a damn I'm Welsh!


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tanis-uk said:


> Theres nothing common about the Queens English, I dont give a damn I'm Welsh!


I am too. Well, American of Welsh ancestry (and Scottish, some German, and wee bit of French) anyway.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This started as a request for a replacement Bela head and degenerated into a discussion of what to do with the discarded remains of dead animals! Disgusting to say the least! And to think the simplest way to do away with those animal remains is to eat them! Ugh!!! I'll stick with the sourdough bread and eggs myself!!! LOL

I do hope you can get a replacement head though sans all the attachments still dangling at the neck.

Bob K.


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Hey James,

I'm in Raleigh, NC - been here for quite a while. You must be talking about "food" that's pretty hard core southern 'cuz I ain't heard of half of that stuff. And now that I have, I'm not sure I wanted to. :drunk:


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Dr. Syn said:


> Hey James,
> 
> I'm in Raleigh, NC - been here for quite a while. You must be talking about "food" that's pretty hard core southern 'cuz I ain't heard of half of that stuff. And now that I have, I'm not sure I wanted to. :drunk:


LOL! Well, what can I say. For folks in Eastern NC who pour vinegar over a piece of pork and call it BBQ you certainly don't know your Southern cooking. LOL Just kidding.

I do come from strong Southern roots, with some Cajun thrown in. Let's see - growing up I moved throught the South, Born in Huntsville, AL w/granparents in Mobile, AL & Meridian, MS. Lived in Merritt Island, FL (Mom worked at the Cape for NASA); Metairie (suburb of New Orleans), LA (Cajun influence & greatest place to ever live); Sierra Vista, AZ; Irving, TX; Little Rock, AR; back to Metairie; Atlanta, GA (stayed around there 22 yrs); Columbia, SC; and finally Concord, NC. So except for less than a year in AZ it's all been various Southern territories & food.

If you can ever find a Chitlin' Strut, you should attend. Best place to grab a tasting of all kinds of deep Southern delicacies. Just give it a try; you'll enjoy it.

Ya'll come back now, ya hear! LOL


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

You've defintely toured the south more than me. I've visited poeple thru the lower southern states but never spent much time there - not long enough to eat all the strange stuff. I guess I'm a northern southerner up here in Raleigh. I am pretty picky about my BBQ though!


----------

